

Ask HN: Did Google's Data Liberation Front Shut Down? - smarterchild

Their last blog update was 2013: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;dataliberation.blogspot.com&#x2F;<p>And their last video was 3 years ago:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;user&#x2F;dataliberation
======
durin42
No, they're still up and running, they're just less publicly visible now.
Friends of mine are still working on that team.

